# Powder vs. Pellets



## SkeeterZX225 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am out of pellets, but I still have almost a pound of loose powder. 
I am shooting Hornady SST sabots from a CVA Optima inline. 

Other than being less convient, is there any other things to worry about? Still using Pyrodex, just not pellets.

Put on a new scope, so I will have to resight anyway. 

I guess I am asking...is powder OK to use in inlines?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2013)

Sure, it works much better than the pellets, IMO. I have a buddy who hunts with a CVA inline, and he's killed an enormous amount of deer with 90 grains of loose Pyrodex and 350 T/C Maxi-hunters over the years. He tried the pellets and went back to loose powder.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 3, 2013)

Loose powder is usually easier to set off and it will really fine tune your load for accuracy.
Instead of 100 grains your gun and bullet combo may do better with 90. 105 or 120 grains. 

It can really make a big difference.

If you can find some tubes to carry your powder and bullets in, it is about as fast to load loose powder as it is pellets.

Good Luck!


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 3, 2013)

I was shooting pellets, changed over to BH209 and what a difference! I'm sticking with the BH209 from here on out.


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Jul 7, 2014)

Stingray23 said:


> I was shooting pellets, changed over to BH209 and what a difference! I'm sticking with the BH209 from here on out.



Used to shoot pyrodex loose and pellets. Killed a lot of deer. 

Tried BH 209 as soon as it came out: tightened groups, gained velocity, cleaner shooting, can shoot many more bullets without cleaning and have killed many more deer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 24, 2014)

I prefer loose powder....Allows me to fine tune my load just as i
do when i reload for my centerfire rifles....


----------



## Grizzly45 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have only been shooting a muzzleloader for a couple of years and use 777 pellets just because its easier. Each pellet may not weigh exactly what its supposed to. When I get more pellets I weigh all of them on my powder scale and pair them up so each charge of 2 pellets I use is exactly the same. This seems to help accuracy for me but still does not allow for customizing your load.


----------



## shane256 (Jul 25, 2014)

I've killed a few using loose powder over the years. I've killed a few using pellets over the years. My uncle kills deer out to 250yds using pellets (he got three last season at 175yds+). I use 100gr (2x pellets) and he uses 150gr (3x pellets). You just have to test it in your rifle.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got back from the range testing BH209.  WOW!  It shoots so much cleaner, cleans up easier and my groups at 100 yds were half the size of the same charge of 777.  I am sold on it!  Those of you who haven't tried it owe it to yourselves to give it a try.  You'll be sold, just as I am.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 5, 2014)

*Pellets...*

Simply because they are very accurate in both my MLs.  2 50 grain Triple 7s.  And they are so convenient to use.  I hear great things about BH, but I have a large quantity of 777 pellets that will last for many years.  When I use them up, I will try whatever is the best powder going at that time.


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 10, 2014)

Once you try the BH 209 your pellets will last for a lot longer.
At least the ones I had lasted untill I loaned them out. Now I can loan out some loose pyrodex.
I went back to loose also. Pellet problems -Gone.


----------

